# How do I diagnose which part is making my PC randomly freeze



## stormprince (May 18, 2019)

My specs:
- i7-4790k
- 980ti XTreme gaming waterforce
- 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence pro RAM
- 200GB Sandisk SSD 550mb/s
- MSI gaming 5 motherboard Z97
- 750W Corsair bronze power supply

Issue:
After a few hours or occasionally after one, a black, green, orange or purple screen will just appear (a bit like when you've pushed your overclock too high) and I'll have to reboot, sometimes I'll remain in discord and everything will carry on working fine although instant disconnect to the game I was playing.

My attempts:
Running no overclock on anything, reinstalling windows, trying different harddrive, newest and older drivers on GPU only.
I can also run AIDA 64 GPU test for 12 hours without this issue happening once..

Question:
How can I find out, definitely what part is causing the issues? I know it sounds like a graphics card issue but I'm unsure.


----------



## natr0n (May 18, 2019)

Possibly your gpu. Those signs seem to indicate it.

Try using windows 7 or 8.1 if possible to see if this continues. Assuming you are on 10.

10 can be unstable for some. worth a try.


----------



## 27MaD (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> black, green, orange or purple screen will just appear (a bit like when you've pushed your overclock too high)


Looks like a bad GPU.


----------



## micropage7 (May 19, 2019)

have you checked the temp of GPU? could from bad GPU, overheat


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

I'll check, idle temperatures are definitely okay but also, it's water-cooled without a overclock so I'd be worried if they were high.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Try another gpu. It could also be you power supply or a cable. Trouble shooting is going to be switching parts till you resolve the problem. Or take the gpu and put it in another pc and stress it.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Try another GPU. It could also be your power supply or a cable


That's kinda what I was thinking about doing but where can I borrow a GPU?


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Do this try down clocking it. See if that helps


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Do this try down clocking it. See if that helpsI


I lowered the core and memory to the minimum in the xtreme gaming utility (-something), and it crashed so I then increased the voltage and power limit and couldn't get it stable.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

The water cooling could be failing. Check the load temps


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

Jetster said:


> The water cooling could be failing. Check the load temps


Okay, I've got to wait a few hours then I'll run AIDA64 and check


----------



## HTC (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking about doing but where can I borrow a GPU?



Doesn't your CPU have an iGPU? Set your PC to use the iGPU and remove your 980Ti, then try stressing the PC and see if it still freezes: if it does, you'll have ruled out the 980Ti as the culprit, and if not, the 980Ti is the problem.

Ideally, you'd want to do this with another GPU but, if you can't get your hands on one, this is a suitable alternative, no?

Worth a try, IMO.


----------



## heky (May 19, 2019)

Also Aida64 is not a good GPU stress test. It doesnt load the GPU to 100%. Its good for stressing the CPU and Memory, but not the GPU. Use something like 3DMark or one of the Unigine stress tests.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

heky said:


> Also Aida64 is not a good GPU stress test. It doesnt load the GPU to 100%. Its good for stressing the CPU and Memory, but not the GPU. Use something like 3DMark or one of the Unigine stress tests.


Oh, okay I've bought 3D mark so I'll run that for a few hours



HTC said:


> Doesn't your CPU have an iGPU? Set your PC to use the iGPU and remove your 980Ti, then try stressing the PC and see if it still freezes: if it does, you'll have ruled out the 980Ti as the culprit, and if not, the 980Ti is the problem.
> 
> Ideally, you'd want to do this with another GPU but, if you can't get your hands on one, this is a suitable alternative, no?
> 
> Worth a try, IMO.


How do I get my computer to crash? It only seems to happen in games after a while of playing and it's not constant at all.. I've tried AIDA 64 but I cannot get it to crash with it. 
(If i manage to get it to crash with a program I'll uninstall it and test to see if it happens with the integrated graphics

Thanks for all the help already guys  I really appreciate it


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Try heaven 4.0


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

I did 3D mark timespy and got a stability of 96.6% with default settings. I'm wondering if my GPU might be auto-overclocking itself?
It was running at 1506


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I did 3D mark timespy and got a stability of 96.6% with default settings. I'm wondering if my GPU might be auto-overclocking itself?
> It was running at 1506


That’s actually a thing.  That’s what boost does.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Ate you playing a certain game when it happens?


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 19, 2019)

natr0n said:


> 10 can be unstable for some. worth a try.


??? Any OS can be unstable for some. It is my experience W10 is much more stable than any previous version of Windows as long as the hardware makers have developed and made available W10 drivers. 

But this does not even sound like an OS issue. To me, it seems clearly a HW issue, and likely graphics.


stormprince said:


> Question:
> How can I find out, definitely what part is causing the issues? I know it sounds like a graphics card issue but I'm unsure.


Troubleshooting intermittent problems is always the most difficult - especially when nothing points directly to the culprit. So it ends up being a long process of elimination. Being able to run AIDA 64 GPU for 12 hours suggests adequate cooling - at least for the GPU. What are your other temps? Is the case interior clean of heat trapping dust?

Since everything inside your computer case depends on good, clean, quality power, before replacing any components, I would swap in a known good PSU to see what happens.


----------



## HTC (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> *How do I get my computer to crash? It only seems to happen in games after a while of playing and it's not constant at all..* I've tried AIDA 64 but I cannot get it to crash with it.
> (If i manage to get it to crash with a program I'll uninstall it and test to see if it happens with the integrated graphics
> 
> Thanks for all the help already guys  I really appreciate it



That's the tricky part: due to it not being consistent, it's harder to pinpoint the cause.

Suggest you play the games you know have had the PC freeze before but you'll obviously have to reduce resolution / details, by a lot, because ... Intel's iGPU is way *WAY* off in performance VS 980Ti.

With everything else being the same, if it still freezes then the 980Ti isn't to blame and you'll have ruled out one piece of hardware: a step in the right direction, *but only a step*. If it doesn't freeze, then most likely the 980Ti is to blame and you've reached your goal to figure out what causes the PC freezing.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That’s actually a thing.  That’s what boost does.


Do you know if there's a way to manually stop this from happening? It might be too aggressive as I'm fairly sure my default clock is 1206.



Bill_Bright said:


> ??? Any OS can be unstable for some. It is my experience W10 is much more stable than any previous version of Windows as long as the hardware makers have developed and made available W10 drivers.
> 
> But this does not even sound like an OS issue. To me, it seems clearly a HW issue, and likely graphics.
> Troubleshooting intermittent problems is always the most difficult - especially when nothing points directly to the culprit. So it ends up being a long process of elimination. Being able to run AIDA 64 GPU for 12 hours suggests adequate cooling - at least for the GPU. What are your other temps? Is the case interior clean of heat trapping dust?
> ...


Okay, I guess I'll order one from Amazon since there return policy will back me up if the issue persists (I don't have one laying around)



HTC said:


> That's the tricky part: due to it not being consistent, it's harder to pinpoint the cause.
> 
> Suggest you play the games you know have had the PC freeze before but you'll obviously have to reduce resolution / details, by a lot, because ... Intel's iGPU is way *WAY* off in performance VS 980Ti.
> 
> With everything else being the same, if it still freezes then the 980Ti isn't to blame and you'll have ruled out one piece of hardware: a step in the right direction, *but only a step*. If it doesn't freeze, then most likely the 980Ti is to blame and you've reached your goal to figure out what causes the PC freezing.


Okay, I'm going to take it out and see what kinda stability score I get on 3D mark


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Okay, I guess I'll order one from Amazon since there return policy will back me up if the issue persists (I don't have one laying around)


Well, IMO, it is always good to have a spare PSU laying around - especially if you are the "go-to" computer guy in your family or neighborhood. But even if you could borrow one from a trusting friend or relative, that would be good for now.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

I've taken the 980ti out, and now I can't get a picture.
When I boot the system I get this white glow which goes across the screen and actually shows a faded Xtreme overclocking utility which I had up just before I shut my computer off to take the GPU out and after that, I get a black screen with white glow at the edges.
I've got the monitors lead plugged into DVI, is ridiculous to say my monitor or cable could be an issue right?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Do you know if there's a way to manually stop this from happening? It might be too aggressive as I'm fairly sure my default clock is 1206.


You can certainly try downclocking, which could reduce the starting point for boost. AFAIK you can’t turn off boost without modding the card BIOS, if you can at all.


----------



## HTC (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I've taken the 980ti out, and now I can't get a picture.
> When I boot the system I get this white glow which goes across the screen and actually shows a faded Xtreme overclocking utility which I had up just before I shut my computer off to take the GPU out and after that, I get a black screen with white glow at the edges.
> I've got the monitors lead plugged into DVI, is ridiculous to say my monitor or cable could be an issue right?



Did you change the GPU setting in the BIOS so that the PC "knows" it should use the iGPU instead of the 980Ti you had installed before? This should be done with the 980Ti still installed in the PC.

Back when i had an APU system, i did this when i sold my GPU and started using the APU's iGPU instead.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

HTC said:


> Did you change the GPU setting in the BIOS so that the PC "knows" it should use the iGPU instead of the 980Ti you had installed before? This should be done with the 980Ti still installed in the PC.
> 
> Back when i had an APU system, i did this when i sold my GPU and started using the APU's iGPU instead.


No i didn't Okay, I'll reinstall it now and try and find the setting


----------



## Chomiq (May 19, 2019)

You could always check Event Viewer in Windows to look for any errors reported at the time the crash happened. You never know, it might show something that will point you in the right direction.


----------



## HTC (May 19, 2019)

stormprince said:


> No i didn't Okay, I'll reinstall it now and try and find the setting



It works that way with the APU i used but this is an Intel system and i'm assuming it works the same way but, since the last time i owned an Intel CPU was before they came with iGPUs (E8400 ... yeah: that long ago ...), i may be wrong here.

If it does work the same way my APU did, simply "telling" the BIOS to use the iGPU instead of the 980Ti should do the trick. This may be even possible without removing the 980Ti, but i'm not 100% sure: perhaps someone more knowledgeable can help clarify.



Chomiq said:


> You could always check Event Viewer in Windows to look for any errors reported at the time the crash happened. You never know, it might show something that will point you in the right direction.



Also worth a try.


----------



## stormprince (May 19, 2019)

Okay, I've just reseated my graphics card and I just had a idea that when it all started was around the time I moved, also pretty close to that data I installed my CPU watercooler and for
clearance had to take my GPU out, I'm running timespy and seeing if I get greater stability at stock and if I I'll play some games and see if it bricks it

Okay so I put it back in (that what she said) and I think it may have just been seated wrongly as I heard a click that I don't think I heard last time...................
So I ran a stress test from 3D mark and got 98.7 stability at default (earlier at default I got 94-96.6 max) after a few runs and I couldn't get it to increase even whilst underclocking

I'm going to play some games and see if it crashes. I've never overclocked this card (heavily anyway) and I think it's about time I try assuming I run crash-free for a week or maybe less if i'm feeling impatient.
Any tips on overclocking? and specifically checking if the OC I've applied is stable


----------



## John Naylor (May 20, 2019)

1.  First thing in these instances is check Windows System Logs in Event Viewer looking specifically at the time stamp for when the crashes are ocurring.  Anything that says "warning" (yellow icon)  or "error" (red icon) should be addressed.

2,   A stress test individually on CPU and GPU shouls be performed.

- CPU We recommend RoG Real Bench which is a suite of "real" applications run in a multitasking environment which tests you system to a far tougher scenario than it will ever encounter.   I typically run it for two hours about once ever 6 month  tho for a new OC, 4  hours

- For GPU testing, we stick with nVidias recommendation that they suggested some years back when testing laptops and use Furmark ... just wanna see what max temp is ... on creen curve will level out and this is a test to determine viability of cooling system.   For atability, run the carious Unigine and 3D mark GFX tests

- For voltage and temp monitoring would recommend HWiNFO

Id ya take the card outta the slot, wipe the card's pins down with 90+%  isprophyl alchol ... $2.64 at Walmart and try and clean the slot witha  foam Q-Tip the same way.  Yes, that click is the lock.... when removing the card many folks forget to press the unlock lever and yank the slot out of the MoBo because they didn't press lever 1st.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 20, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I've taken the 980ti out, and now I can't get a picture.
> When I boot the system I get this white glow which goes across the screen and actually shows a faded Xtreme overclocking utility which I had up just before I shut my computer off to take the GPU out and after that, I get a black screen with white glow at the edges.
> I've got the monitors lead plugged into DVI, is ridiculous to say my monitor or cable could be an issue right?



To be fair its not that ridiculous. Can you try a new / guaranteed to be good cable?

EDIT: nvm I read you're already on a current test. Go on with that one first. The cable suggestion still stands if the problem persists.



stormprince said:


> Okay so I put it back in (*that what she said*) and I think it may have just been seated wrongly



 Imagine if she said the second half of that sentence


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  First thing in these instances is check Windows System Logs in Event Viewer looking specifically at the time stamp for when the crashes are ocurring.  Anything that says "warning" (yellow icon)  or "error" (red icon) should be addressed.
> 
> 2,   A stress test individually on CPU and GPU shouls be performed.
> 
> ...


I'll try furmark, I'm getting higher stability scores now but I'm still experiencing the odd crash, in the event viewer it's saying may not be gigabyte .. I can copy the exact log later


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Issue:
> After a few hours or occasionally after one, a black, green, orange or purple screen will just appear (a bit like when you've pushed your overclock too high) and I'll have to reboot, sometimes I'll remain in discord and everything will carry on working fine although instant disconnect to the game I was playing.


I was going to suggest re-seating your video card but then you said..


stormprince said:


> Okay, I've just reseated my graphics card and I just had a idea that when it all started was around the time I moved


So how are things going now?


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was going to suggest re-seating your video card but then you said..
> 
> So how are things going now?


I reseated my video card and found that my stability score on 3D mark jumped up way higher, my FPS in games also increases by a significant margin (around 30 fps on apex).
This week I've encountered two crashes (keep in mind this is only a few hours of playing as I'm studying) and they've just been a black or purple screen and I've had to restart.

My temperatures are below 60, and I honestly have no idea why it's crashing. Someone suggested that I stress test my CPU so I think that'll be a good start for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I reseated my video card and found that my stability score on 3D mark jumped up way higher, my FPS in games also increases by a significant margin (around 30 fps on apex).
> This week I've encountered two crashes (keep in mind this is only a few hours of playing as I'm studying) and they've just been a black or purple screen and I've had to restart.
> 
> My temperatures are below 60, and I honestly have no idea why it's crashing. Someone suggested that I stress test my CPU so I think that'll be a good start for me.


I hate to say this, but your card might just be dying..


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I hate to say this, but your card might just be dying..


Yeah, the idea crossed my mind, but it's just weird that It does work for hours and hours and then just dies sometimes


----------



## Vayra86 (May 24, 2019)

If the card VRAM is already running at stock, you may want to increase the card power target to 110% or so, run at stock core clock, and clock the memory down ~100 in Afterburner.

If the card is on its last legs (degradation), this may prolong its life a bit. If it doesn't make a difference, I'm afraid too that its about to go, probably some sort of VRAM corruption.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> If the card VRAM is already running at stock, you may want to increase the card power target to 110% or so, run at stock core clock, and clock the memory down ~100 in Afterburner.


This might work. Give it a shot and let us know how it goes.


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> My specs:
> - i7-4790k
> - 980ti XTreme gaming waterforce
> - 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence pro RAM
> ...




Its the ram and im positive about it.

But be sure you are on the latest version of the bios..


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Its the ram and im positive about it.


Unless you can see the system in question in person and can troubleshoot on site, you can not be positive. You can do no better than the rest of us, offer hypothesis based on experience and logic.


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unless you can see the system in question in person and can troubleshoot on site, you can not be positive. You can do no better than the rest of us, offer hypothesis based on experience and logic.



Im talking clearly on the basis of experience, as i often come across issues like this especially if its corsair used. This isnt the first time as the problem explained is similar to those i encountered, i too was confused and started to switch gfx and hdd and ultimately it was corsair dominators which i had to replace with bunch of normal ddr3 1333mhz rams starting off with 2gb modules, installed windows, driver only and stress tests.
I am positive enough so thats why i am asking him to definitely go for ram replacement after updating the bios. 
There was another issue but that was with old systems with NB/SB lga775 but for systems like these iv seen where ram propose such issues.
So just take it easy and let him atleast try with different rams (system bios settings:default)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Im talking clearly on the basis of experience, as i often come across issues like this especially if its corsair used. This isnt the first time as the problem explained is similar to those i encountered, i too was confused and started to switch gfx and hdd and ultimately it was corsair dominators which i had to replace with bunch of normal ddr3 1333mhz rams starting off with 2gb modules, installed windows, driver only and stress tests.
> I am positive enough so thats why i am asking him to definitely go for ram replacement after updating the bios.
> There was another issue but that was with old systems with NB/SB lga775 but for systems like these iv seen where ram propose such issues.
> So just take it easy and let him atleast try with different rams (system bios settings:default)


And I could recite a long list of experiences I've had that would strongly suggest that the video card itself is to blame. The point was neither of us can be certain unless we have direct physical access to the machine in question. Don't let your pride react. It's all theory until the problem is solved and the culprit proven.


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And I could recite a long list of experiences I've had that would strongly suggest that the video card itself is to blame. The point was neither of us can be certain unless we have direct physical access to the machine in question. Don't let your pride react. It's all theory until the problem is solved and the culprit proven.



Lol. Ok calm down let him evaluate then.


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Its the ram and im positive about it.
> 
> But be sure you are on the latest version of the bios..


How do I ensure I'm on the latest version of the bios? and should i take one stick out? and see if I experience a crash then take the other out if I do and if that fails just buy some more

Also in the event viewer after a crash i got this:
The description for Event ID 1 from source SMBCtrl cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Miss BDR table, maybe not GIGABYTE motherboard.
Though I've had crashes in the past where this error was nowhere to be seen

Also some other errors:
Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
Warnings:
The Open procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "WmiApRpl" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll" failed with error code The device is not ready.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
These errors and warnings are repeated throughout the history. Every time there is a crash these appear.

The description for Event ID 1 from source SMBCtrl cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Miss BDR table, maybe not GIGABYTE motherboard.

That was a different time.

Also, I just got a crash whilst playing counter-strike, which is odd as I've never crashed on that before


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> How do I ensure I'm on the latest version of the bios? and should i take one stick out? and see if I experience a crash then take the other out if I do and if that fails just buy some more
> 
> Also in the event viewer after a crash i got this:
> The description for Event ID 1 from source SMBCtrl cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> ...




Well the SMBCtrl error is not a new case coming from Gigabyte RBG fusion software. Most of the people reported this and had to uninstall the software.

The second error i presume is from the hard drive or the ram.

For instance can you borrow a value select dim of any brand running at stock speed 1333 or 1600mhz. 2gb will do, see if it installs windows and provides stable running conditions under loads and tests.

But a question i may ask if you are using drivers from gigabyte with RGB Fusion or not ?

I presume you have already tried other HDD for making sure your SSD is not the issue


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Well the SMBCtrl error is not a new case coming from Gigabyte RBG fusion software. Most of the people reported this and had to uninstall the software.
> 
> The second error i presume is from the hard drive or the ram.
> 
> ...


Yeah my SSD actually died mid testing so I got a new one and I used a HDD and it still happened whilst I was waiting for my new SSD to arrive.
I can't really borrow any, I can check if my old PC was DDR3 but I really doubt it (it was pentium or celeron)
I actually did have RGB fusion installed I uninstalled it about a hour ago, though the thats the program, how do I ensure I'm not using those drivers?


----------



## phanbuey (May 24, 2019)

Do you have the aorus engine installed by any chance?


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Yeah my SSD actually died mid testing so I got a new one and I used a HDD and it still happened whilst I was waiting for my new SSD to arrive.
> I can't really borrow any, I can check if my old PC was DDR3 but I really doubt it (it was pentium or celeron)
> I actually did have RGB fusion installed I uninstalled it about a hour ago, though the thats the program, how do I ensure I'm not using those drivers?



Did uninstalling RGB fusion fixed the SMCrtl for you ?

You should least borrow a ram without wasting money.

Yet you can still try by installing a single dim you have and try fresh installation of windows. Download latest drivers from nvidia. But the SMCtrl was from RGB fusion software not the drivers. But worth trying rather then installing anything from gigabyte just to make sure.


----------



## stormprince (May 24, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Did uninstalling RGB fusion fixed the SMCrtl for you ?
> 
> You should least borrow a ram without wasting money.
> 
> Yet you can still try by installing a single dim you have and try fresh installation of windows. Download latest drivers from nvidia. But the SMCtrl was from RGB fusion software not the drivers. But worth trying rather then installing anything from gigabyte just to make sure.


I haven't had a crash since the last one so I can't tell you yet, when I crash I'll look in the event viewer. There was this new error i found though:

Faulting application name: UTHardwareMonitorCmd.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5bdac27d
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.17763.475, time stamp: 0x9877ee8b
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x0011c762
Faulting process ID: 0x3914
Faulting application start time: 0x01d512653470a935
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\RGBFusion\UTHardwareMonitorCmd\UTHardwareMonitorCmd.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report ID: 2595c00b-fd00-4bb4-ac38-9b14a8a55837
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:]

This did not cause a crash.


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I haven't had a crash since the last one so I can't tell you yet, when I crash I'll look in the event viewer. There was this new error i found though:
> 
> Faulting application name: UTHardwareMonitorCmd.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5bdac27d
> Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.17763.475, time stamp: 0x9877ee8b
> ...



Since you have uninstalled RGB fusion however most of the entries still remain. Use some sort of advance uninstaller to completely wipe off the fusion software.
If you haven’t had a crash may be this was the hickup. Do install drivers from nvidia.com elimnating gigabyte goodies next time.
Tell us where you have reached after that.
Also which version of windows you are using ?


----------



## stormprince (May 25, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Since you have uninstalled RGB fusion however most of the entries still remain. Use some sort of advance uninstaller to completely wipe off the fusion software.
> If you haven’t had a crash may be this was the hickup. Do install drivers from nvidia.com elimnating gigabyte goodies next time.
> Tell us where you have reached after that.
> Also which version of windows you are using ?


I'm using windows 10.
I haven't used an advanced uninstaller, which one would you recommend?
Andi used GeForce experience to reinstall a graphics driver yesterday.


----------



## aQi (May 25, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I'm using windows 10.
> I haven't used an advanced uninstaller, which one would you recommend?
> Andi used GeForce experience to reinstall a graphics driver yesterday.



So far whats the situation ? Did you encounter freezes or not ?

And there are many uninstallers i personally dont use any but you can download any, you have to google for that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I haven't had a crash since the last one so I can't tell you yet, when I crash I'll look in the event viewer. There was this new error i found though:
> 
> Faulting application name: UTHardwareMonitorCmd.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5bdac27d
> Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.17763.475, time stamp: 0x9877ee8b
> ...


That app would not cause the system problems you've been describing earlier. While cleaning up your registry is a good idea, the problems you have described seem to be hardware problems. The full-screen color shifting is the clue. Very few things other than GPU fault would cause that. System RAM faults would cause lock ups but not screen color issues.


----------



## stormprince (May 25, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> So far whats the situation ? Did you encounter freezes or not ?
> 
> And there are many uninstallers i personally dont use any but you can download any, you have to google for that.


I just crashed, white screen with audio cut off.
In event viewer theres nothing about the gigabyte error just these ones:
Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
The Open procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
The Open procedure for service "WmiApRpl" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll" failed with error code The device is not ready.. Performance data for this service will not be available.

They don't just occur when I crash either, they were found at boot up as well.
I'm going to take one stick of ram out and see what happens and if it does fail I'll try the other one,its unlikely they're both faulty right?

If this fails I'll go full in with the troubleshooting tomorrow, trying the intel integrated graphics. Since that error no long exists I haven't used a uninstaller and idk if i should

Since I'm on 8GB of ram now better shut chrome down before I crash 

Also, why did my FPS half?


----------



## Grog6 (May 25, 2019)

That code is part of a 'I crashed, phone it home" program; it seems to have something to do with performance measurement.

I think you need to fully remove the graphics driver, and reload it from a local source, not from the web.

I think that's already been said.

If it's doing it on startup, that's a good sign that Part of something has been removed, and the remainder crashes when it tries to run.

If you have a spare HD, load it up fresh, and only load the drivers, and see if it's stable. Restore an older backup, if you have one, on the spare drive.
I'd unplug the current drive, so nothing accidently happens to it.


----------



## stormprince (May 25, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> That code is part of a 'I crashed, phone it home" program; it seems to have something to do with performance measurement.
> 
> I think you need to fully remove the graphics driver, and reload it from a local source, not from the web.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll get one of my Hard disks out and format it then load Windows 10 from the install USB?
Then should i go directly to nvidias website or...?


----------



## Zareek (May 25, 2019)

Did you ever update the BIOS on the motherboard? I dealt with a similar issue a few months back on my sons machine. A little bit older than yours, i7-3770k on a Gigabyte board with a GTX970. I swore up and down it was the video card, RAM or power supply. I tried all three with no change . I had basically given up and figured one last try I will update the BIOS. In my mind, no changes where made to the machine's hardware configuration and the issues just start appearing and getting worse with time. Well, I'm not sure why of how but the BIOS update fixed the issue and he's been gaming 30+ hours a week since. 100% stable now...


----------



## stormprince (May 25, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Did you ever update the BIOS on the motherboard? I dealt with a similar issue a few months back on my sons machine. A little bit older than yours, i7-3770k on a Gigabyte board with a GTX970. I swore up and down it was the video card, RAM or power supply. I tried all three with no change . I had basically given up and figured one last try I will update the BIOS. In my mind, no changes where made to the machine's hardware configuration and the issues just start appearing and getting worse with time. Well, I'm not sure why of how but the BIOS update fixed the issue and he's been gaming 30+ hours a week since. 100% stable now...


No, I tried but I actually wasn't actually sure which one to pick on MSI's website
Well I think i found it and this is one of the points: 
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Updated AGESA code. 
I'm finishing up my revision then I'll install it.


----------



## aQi (May 25, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I just crashed, white screen with audio cut off.
> In event viewer theres nothing about the gigabyte error just these ones:
> Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
> The Open procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll" failed with error code Access is denied.. Performance data for this service will not be available.
> ...



Ok now the audio cut off is new. Download the latest bios from




__





						MSI USA
					

Welcome to the MSI USA website. MSI designs and creates Mainboard,  AIO, Graphics card, Notebook, Netbook, Tablet PC, Consumer electronics, Communication, Barebone, Server, industrial computing, Multimedia, Clean Machine and Car Infotainment.




					us.msi.com
				



The top in the list is the latest one Version: 1.D

The dll are mostly windows OS based and likely to do be a part of security updates as well. If you are on the newest version of windows its already very buggy.

The intel HD gfx idea is perfect.
Here is what you would have to try evenly
Take the rams out just install one dim and have a fresh installation of windows, download latest chipset and gfx drivers from intel’s website. Install them.

But these errors concerning dll they should not be causing a crash. Lets find out then. If you are on previous release of windows do this right after installing windows:
Press the keyboard windows key + r for run command
Type services.msc hit enter
Scroll down to windows updates and double click it. Disable the service and click ok.

Intel gfx can handle counter strike if im not wrong.
If everything goes well. Take the ram out and insert the other stick to assess it. Do the stressful

When finally everything is fine. Least insert your gfx and install those drivers downloaded from nvidia.

Start some playing...


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

Okay, I've formatted my drive installed windows, and turned off windows updates. How should I get my ethenet driver?
Also, should i just take the GPU out? or download driver from nvidia, then play games to see if it crashes


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Okay, I've formatted my drive installed windows, and turned off windows updates. How should I get my ethenet driver?
> Also, should i just take the GPU out? or download driver from nvidia, then play games to see if it crashes



Bro if you did not downloaded any drivers.

Just install ethernet from your driver dvd.
From the internet download latest chipset and igfx drivers from intel.com
And geforce drivers from nvidia.com but do not engage 980ti in anything just yet (i presume the display is coming from igfx means monitor is plugged into igfx)

Use igfx for every activity even the counter strike. Give some stress see if anything crashes..

Do share afterwards..


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

So this is where I'm up to:
I've formatted, reinstalled a fresh version of windows.
Downloaded the ethernet drivers and I'm installing Intel's drivers now.
I'm then going to set my primary displace device as the iGFX and plug DVI into my motherboard.
Then download counterstrike and play some games over the next day or two and see if there are any crashes.

Does this sound okay?
- Also, side note it's going to be me just brute forcing trying to get a crash which to be sure might take a few days to be sure as the frequency of crashes is a lot higher on apex legends and other similar titles. (Might try overwatch as that crashed every game a few months ago which is why I had to stop playing)

Okay issue: 
I changed in bios this integrated graphics setting from peg to igx or something similar and now I'm not getting a signal from my motherboard or graphics card.

Should I just take the cmos out? and retry


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> So this is where I'm up to:
> I've formatted, reinstalled a fresh version of windows.
> Downloaded the ethernet drivers and I'm installing Intel's drivers now.
> I'm then going to set my primary displace device as the iGFX and plug DVI into my motherboard.
> ...



I knew this was gona happen so i did suggest to take the gfx (graphics card out) anyways the bios still wants the signal from your gfx anyway. I presume you are now on the latest bios. In such case just plug out the gfx and ofcorse the cmos cell  for a couple of mins. Note that every power cable and all cables should be plugged out even the dvi usb cables. I know there are jumpers and cmos reset buttons as well but certain intel / msi / asus motherboards never let you reset their bios that easy. I am saying this all just to avoid panic if you still dont get the display to show up.

So take out the graphics card and cmos battery unplug any cable attached to your system after a few mins put back the cmos battery. Plug the power and dvi into the motherboard. Do not put back the graphics card just now. Turn on the system. I am waiting for a reply from your side now.


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

Okay I took the CMOS out and got a display back from my graphics card.
In task manager, I don't see the 980ti even though thats the display device it's plugged into.
Should I change that setting again and then uninstall the GPU and see if it'll let me do it?
Last time I took the GPU out nothing happened and I had to reinstall it


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Okay I took the CMOS out and got a display back from my graphics card.
> In task manager, I don't see the 980ti even though thats the display device it's plugged into.
> Should I change that setting again and then uninstall the GPU and see if it'll let me do it?
> Last time I took the GPU out nothing happened and I had to reinstall it



You have installed drivers from nvidia.com ?

My point for taking the 980ti out physically was to make sure the freezing is not caused by it.


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

No, I haven't installed them yet
should I?


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> No, I haven't installed them yet
> should I?


I suggest to take the gfx out and use the igfx for the while. But do install igfx and chipset drivers from intel.
I want to know if you still get those freeze without gfx.


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

I launched overwatch, and it was getting 30fps which suggests my graphics card isn't doing anything rn and it's all integrated graphics

Okay, I'm guess it's best to do it physically rather than using the PCI-E lange configuration


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I launched overwatch, and it was getting 30fps which suggests my graphics card isn't doing anything rn and it's all integrated graphics



Your gfx is giving the output i presume ?
Non the less windows might have installed its driver(microsft)
Check device manager. Under display tab check if its shows both intel graphics and nvidia 980ti.

Its clear you dont want to remove the gfx physically. Still have you updated the bios ?


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

Could i get on a call with you because I have a few questions and other information and it would just be easy to say it

I just uninstalled it physically, it's just a pain because it's a AIO.
I'm still not getting a output from integrated graphics

Someone mentioned earlier about people ripping graphics cards out of the socket, (I didn't do it this time) but I remember struggling a few months back when I was trying to do it so I've just looked at the slot and its a bit unaligned as in the slot is slightly angled downwards and the catch works but it's quite a lot looser than the other ones


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Could i get on a call with you because I have a few questions and other information and it would just be easy to say it
> 
> I just uninstalled it physically, it's just a pain because it's a AIO.
> I'm still not getting a output from integrated graphics



Oh i did not know it was water cooled. Bro least download its latest drivers from nvidia.com or follow the link...








						Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers
					

Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers



					www.nvidia.com
				




Check you pm.


----------



## stormprince (May 26, 2019)

On the new bios and newly installed operating system I crashed. I also have coil wine which I haven't heard before but I don't really listen to it ever so..
I took the other RAM stick out and I'm testing the other one now and seeing if that fixes it but I really don't know..


----------



## aQi (May 26, 2019)

stormprince said:


> On the new bios and newly installed operating system I crashed. I also have coil wine which I haven't heard before but I don't really listen to it ever so..
> I took the other RAM stick out and I'm testing the other one now and seeing if that fixes it but I really don't know..



Ok


----------



## stormprince (May 27, 2019)

Crashed on the other ram stick aswell. What should I try now?


----------



## aQi (May 27, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Crashed on the other ram stick aswell. What should I try now?


What were you doing ? Which game or app ? Or multiple games ? Also which sort of crash ?


----------



## stormprince (May 27, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> What were you doing ? Which game or app ? Or multiple games ? Also which sort of crash ?


I ran real bench luxmark, and overwatch both crashed my system.
It went a yellow screen, the audio was there this time but I disconnected from my game nearly instantly.


----------



## aQi (May 27, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I ran real bench luxmark, and overwatch both crashed my system.
> It went a yellow screen, the audio was there this time but I disconnected from my game nearly instantly.


Any reports generated?


----------



## stormprince (May 27, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Any reports generated?


Yeah there was actually a lot more, it was all the dll stuff I can send them later if you'd like


----------



## aQi (May 27, 2019)

stormprince said:


> Yeah there was actually a lot more, it was all the dll stuff I can send them later if you'd like



Sure


----------



## svan71 (May 27, 2019)

Did you try pulling the 980ti and running with your onboard graphics?  Sounds like your video card or you power supply, after that you test individual sticks of ram.


----------



## stormprince (May 27, 2019)

svan71 said:


> Did you try pulling the 980ti and running with your onboard graphics?  Sounds like your video card or you power supply, after that you test individual sticks of ram.





svan71 said:


> Did you try pulling the 980ti and running with your onboard graphics?  Sounds like your video card or you power supply, after that you test individual sticks of ram.


I can't get it to work with integrated graphics..


----------



## aQi (May 28, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I can't get it to work with integrated graphics..



Mate you have to take out the 980ti physically...


----------



## stormprince (May 28, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Mate you have to take out the 980ti physically...


I tried that the other night, I changed in the bios the integrated graphics setting from PEG to the other option and then took it out and plugged DVI into motherboard.. No signal.


----------



## MrPerforations (May 28, 2019)

have you installed a new bios and require a newer chipset driver?
just a random idea.
did you install anything new before this started happening?


----------



## aQi (May 28, 2019)

stormprince said:


> I tried that the other night, I changed in the bios the integrated graphics setting from PEG to the other option and then took it out and plugged DVI into motherboard.. No signal.



Changing nothing in bios. Take out your 980ti and plug the dvi or hdmi into the motherboard socket. The motherboard will automatically switch to integrated as the primary display adapter.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> *Changing nothing in bios.* Take out your 980ti and plug the dvi or hdmi into the motherboard socket. The motherboard will automatically switch to integrated as the primary display adapter.



Back when i had the APU, in order to switch from the dedicated card (which i then sold) to the onboard APU graphics, i had to change some settings in BIOS. I did mention this to OP earlier in this thread.

Didn't know it worked that way with Intel's IGP.


----------



## aQi (May 29, 2019)

HTC said:


> Back when i had the APU, in order to switch from the dedicated card (which i then sold) to the onboard APU graphics, i had to change some settings in BIOS. I did mention this to OP earlier in this thread.
> 
> Didn't know it worked that way with Intel's IGP.



Yes you aren't wrong there were motherboards which had to be manually set to make use of either IGP or the external GFX. But that was before core i series. 

The OP did change settings to something and got stuck. Its better to just take the gfx out and put it aside. 

The system automatically detects ext. gpu and set it as primary same is the case if you take it out it sets the only display adapter available (igfx)


----------



## stormprince (May 29, 2019)

Okay, I'm away from the PC right now until Saturday but when I get back I'll give it another shot if I don't do it before I leave.


----------

